# The Apostolic Bible ???



## Mayflower (Mar 19, 2010)

Is anyone familair with the The Apostolic Bible ?

See:

The Apostolic Bible Polyglot - an interlinear Septuagint and Greek New Testament.

http://www.apostolicbible.com/intro.pdf

Thoughts ?


----------



## jason d (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a friend in Greek class that has the LXX with English Interlinear, and it is very helpful. I always said it would be better if it had the Greek New Testament along with it.

And WA-LA! Here it is!

Nice!


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi:

It is a copy of the Septuagint. I think it is a little cheeky to call it the "Apostolic Bible" because the New Testament also quotes from the Hebrew Masoretic Text. Thus, the LXX is not an exclusively Apostolic Bible. It appears that the New Testament Text is taken from the Complutensian Greek New Testament - which is Byzantine in its roots. However, the Complutensian Text is generally Roman Catholic in its construction. The concept of this Bible is interesting, but, I would not recommend it.

Blessings,

Rob


----------

